# New SCX Digital, Scalextric & HO Track In Bristol Amish Farmers Market In Bristol Pa



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*New SCX Digital, Scalextric & HO Track In Bristol Amish Farmers Market In Bristol Pa*

Hello Slot Car Racers! RCR/TPSR, now have a Slot Car Track & Shop, that offer 3 different Tracks. The Scalextric, will be up and running....next Saturday 3/28/2009. The other 2 tracks, are in the plans, but 1 thing at a time. LOL



*1) The Main Track*


Is a 29 1/2 x 5 Scalextric Lay out.



*2) SCX Digital Track*


The Scx Digital Track, will be removable and set up on a days voted from the RCR/TPSR (TEAM PARCC SLOT CAR RACE team) Team and others, who want to add their 2 cents.



*3) HO Track*

The HO Track, will be coming in the very near future and will be base on the same a the SCX Digital Track guide lines.

All of our attened Slot car Racer, that is part os the team and not part of the team, will have an opportunity, to add input into the days of running what rack. We will take into consideration, that we will do more analog racing than digital and HO. We want to have a track, for all of the slot car racers and their FAMILIES....that's why we really built this track. There are rules, that's going to stick....like language, attitudes and loud talking....none of this, will be tolerated. 



KIDS Come First!!!



*So please make a date and bring the whole FAMILY and come Race with us. Looking Forward To Seeing You All There.*


498 Green Lane & RT. 13


For More Info: Please call Marcus or Marie

SHOP 215-826-0996

Mobile 267-528-4324


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*RCR/TPR Race Track...GRAND OPENING*

OK All! :thumbsup: Our RCR/TPR....29 1/2 x 5 4 lane Scalextric Slot Car *Track GRAND* *OPENING*, is going to be on 3/28/2009 ......from 9AM til 4PM. Great Race Prices. For the 1st 25 paid Racers, there will be a *FREE GIFT*.

WE WANT TO SEE YOU FACE....IN OUR PLACE!!!


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*New track in Bristol Pa.*

Hello slot car racers,
We here @ S&E Raceway /S&E Motorsports want to welcome The new track in Bristol Pa. For those of you that have never met Marcus and his family you are in for a real treat,they are great people that are very friendly.
This family is about everybody having fun and sharing alot of good information,their hospitality is off the scale!
They offer great products and great slot cars for sale.:thumbsup:
Please go support this family and there new tracks!:woohoo:

Thank you,
Ed
S&E Motorsports
S&E Raceway


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*support the local tracks*

Ok slot car racers lets hear some chatter about these new tracks!



ED


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Our Grand opening, was a great "HIT". We will post some pics, of the building of our 29 1/2 x 5 Scalextric 4 Lane Course....later today.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## rabbitracing (Apr 13, 2009)

this track is really nice and he has a great variety of cars and parts


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Thank You hockeydevil1111! 

Hello All! We will post a few tease you pics up....later tonight. We are still doing a little of this and that, but the track, is up and running. Waiting to get the DS lap counting system and it's on the way.


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Bump Bump


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

No more bumps,unless we see pictures


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

You Got It!!!!


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Pics, are now posted.


----------

